#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-29
<vini1983rj> salve
<vini1983rj> boa noite
<vini1983rj> estou com problemas p instalar um dispositivo usb
<andretyn> Olás o/
<vinicius_> sai
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<vitorlobo> bom
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: :)
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: e ae, tá melhor aí?
<Danniel-Lara> opa bom dia tiagoscd
<Danniel-Lara> sin estou melhor sim
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: beleza pura :)
<tiagoscd> e como vão as coisas, tudo bem?
<Danniel-Lara> sim sim
<Danniel-Lara> acho que vou pro latinoware representando o fedora
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-30
<andretyn> Olá
<ptl> yay
<andretyn> Olá o/
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-31
<andretyn> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-01
<Eduardo> Oi alguém? esta lista a minha direita são os que estão online?
<Eduardo> estou tentando instalar via pendrive o ubuntu 12.04.2 64 bits em um note ultrabook toshiba com win8
<Eduardo> finalmente consegui dar boot com o pendrive, mas ao tentar instalar, ele não me mostra as partições do hd.
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-02
<andretyn> Olá
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-04
<andretyn> Olá
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-07-28
<andrepl_> Bom dia.
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-07-31
<OEstagiario> bom dia a todos
